# 6 Month Old Puppy- Kidney Disease?



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought my puppy "Summer" from a breeder at 8 weeks old. We have had problems since the first week with chronic diarrhea on and off, and occasional vomiting. After trying various dog foods, and a round of diamatecous earth in case there were any parasites, I have had her on a chicken and rice diet for over two months. Last weekend she was vomiting up her food, and not trying to eat it, and had bloody diarrhea. She hid in the back of her crate. She has never gone in there on her own before. I have brought her to the vet many times. All 3 fecal samples have been negative. She tested negative for Parvo, and Guardia. She has been on antibiotics in the past. 

On Monday they put her on antibiotics again, and probiotics. By Wednesday she was drinking tons of water( very unusual for her) and has been having many accidents. I have to let her out every hour. She has always been very laid back...moreso now. She sleeps a lot. She is skinny, and has not gained much weight. I took her back to the vet today for bloodwork and urine tests. I will get the results Monday. The vet thinks she has kidney disease. Congenital (born with it) She said it's rare but it happens. I am really upset. I have spent a lot on her and don't want to lose her. The breeder (of course) says the other puppies are fine. Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping up. 

I don't have experience to share, but I want to say I'm so sorry your dog and you are going through this. I'm sure there are people on GRF who can offer input on kidney disease.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for all you and Summer have been going through. Can you give the specific name for the kidney issue your vet is thinking it could be? Are you testing for a definite diagnosis? There are a couple people here who do have experience with kidney issues.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry you are going through this.... 

We had a golden who died from renal failure related to what was probably renal dysplasia or something similar. He had symptoms all his life, but he lived 6 years at least before the really big symptoms. 

I'm hoping you have good news next week - something that can be cured and maintained.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope hope it's something that can be treated and all will be well


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Nolefan- she just said kidney disease, probably congenital. 

Megora- I Googled it and she's already had all the symptoms except for one. I just find it odd that the excessive thirst, and urination didn't start until two days after she was put on the antibiotic Flagyl for the diarrhea. Is it possible for antibiotics to cause a urinary track infection in dogs like it can for women?


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, so sorry it's under these circumstances. We lost our 1st Golden, Maddie, to CKD just before her 4th birthday in March of 2012. We didn't know that she was ill until late January when she started dropping weight. Her kidney values were very high and she was in the end stages of the disease. When our vet discovered that it was her kidneys he had us bring her right in to give her IV fluids and they treated her with antibiotics in case it was caused by Lyme's disease or Leptospirosis, in the hopes that it could be reversed. Ultimately, an ultrasound of her kidneys revealed that they were congenitally small and malformed. Your puppy is so young, you may be able to put her on a special diet and stabilize her, and she could live many years. It just depends. There is a Facebook group called CRF dogs (chronic renal failure), they have great advice and resources for people caring for dogs with CKD. Has your vet suggested IV or subQ fluids? And testing for diseases like Lyme can help determine the best course of treatment. Please let me know if I can help in any way. I hope it is reversible and Summer will bounce back with treatment, but I suggest you treat her immediately for the best outcome. Don't lose hope, even if she has chronic KD it can be successfully managed for years. Did your vet tell you her kidney values? What have they suggested for treating her? I'm praying for you both and wishing you the best of luck.

Editing to say that I see you are waiting for the test results. I'll be praying that you get very good news Monday.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

It sounds very much like the symptoms my Sadie had. She had Addison's disease, a disease of the adrenal gland, causing it to malfunction. (The adrenal gland is part of the kidney.)

She went downhill very fast, but she spent a lot of time outside, so she could have been exhibiting symptoms before we caught it. The weight loss was very rapid, and the diarrhea and vomiting were severe. 

Here is one of the best articles I've read on it...

Addisons Disease Dog Symptoms Diagnosis and Treatment

I hope it's something simple. But they have made advances in treating Addison's since Sadie had it. 

Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Antibiotics don't cause UTI in humans, they cause an abundance of yeast by wiping out the 'good' bacteria along with the 'bad' bacteria, allowing the yeast to multiply. 

Intestinally speaking, if there is a bacterial imbalance in the stomach/intestines, Flagyl is the drug of choice.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We lost our Zoe to kidney failure last October. In her case it was thought to be Lyme nephritis. I have read that young dogs can have congenital kidney problems. As part of Zoe's treatment she was given an ultrasound to look for any abnormalities. That might be something that should be done. My advice would be to have your dog seen asap by an internal medicine specialist vet who is knowledgeable about kidney problems, preferably one connected with a vet school. Hoping for the best for your pup.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice, and well wishes. I appreciate it.
HeartOgold: I joined the Facebook page. 
Ruby- yes, you are correct about the UTI vs yeast. I don't know where my head was at with that one. 
TheZ's- The vet did mention an ultrasound maybe in the future.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldens, like labs can have hereditary renal dysplasia.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

I got the results of the blood work yesterday. It is a problem with her liver, not kidneys. The vet said the normal number should be between 5-130. Summer's number is 393. She said it's possibly a liver shunt, which means the blood is going around her liver instead of through it to be filtered. 

We are slowly introducing Hills ID gastrointestinal dog food, to her chicken and rice diet. I am giving her Pedialite for electrolytes. The vomiting, and diarrhea has stopped, but may start again with the new food. She is still drinking, and urinating frequently. I have to let her out every hour, and it's exhausting. I am now researching which supplements would be best to cleanse her liver. 

I have talked to the breeder, and she only wants to give me a new puppy if I put this one down. No refund. Why would I want another puppy from her? This has been a nightmare emotionally, and financially.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you and your puppy are going through this. I'm glad it's not her kidneys but so sorry to hear it's her liver. Can surgery fix it? I will pray for her healing and for the strength you need to help her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Some liver shunts can be surgically corrected. Many years ago I had a puppy with a liver shunt. Unfortunately at that time, hers was not one that could be corrected. I planned on just keeping her for as long as she had but her values stabilized and then along came a very special home. It was love at first sight for all concerned  They had her for 6 years before it just got to be too much for her liver.

Will the breeder give you a refund to help with the costs of treating this? It is not something she would have known about or could have prevented, but sometimes a breeder will help out.

Some interesting articles here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...-US&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

Fingers crossed for you and your girl.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry about poor Summer. Are they going to recheck her liver values and reassess? Perhaps you could ask for a referral to a specialist if you have a veterinary teaching hospital nearby. One of our forum members (Jennifer1) had a liver value scare with her Kenzie. Maybe she will see this thread and chime in. I think Kenzie had been sick with some sort of GI bug and that caused the liver values to spike. After a week, they were back to normal.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the problems with Summer. Did the vet say what options there are for treatment? And like KeaColorado mentioned, is there some sort of specialist that you can take her to for treatment.

I hope your little girl feels better quickly and this is something that can be successfully treated.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry for the liver problems you are having with your puppy, Summer. I offer my hope and prayers that you will have a good outcome with your puppy. Please keep us informed of Summer's next step.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

The vet did not mention options. She just said we'll check her levels again later. I didn't know what questions to ask, as this was quite a surprise. My guess is she would do an ultrasound if they're high again. I have since learned that IF she will need, (and can have) the surgery for a liver shunt, it will cost $3-5,000. 

The breeder just wants to give me another puppy. I don't want another puppy from her. I want this one to be Ok.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that  I've done and seen liver shunt ultrasounds on people. Have they done a liver ultrasound to verify that it's a shunt? Can they in dogs?


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

ArchersMom- Yes, they can do a $300.00 ultrasound. I just called them and asked. I'm going to try the change in diet, and supplements first. Then we will do blood work again, and go from there.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and little Summer.

Here's a pointer to a thread from 2 years ago that's about a puppy with a liver shunt: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/107196-my-very-sick-puppy.html. The GRF search function will take you to others if you want to read about the experiences of others who have faced this situation. 

Holding you and Summers in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Has she gained any weight since you have had her? Have you talked to the breeder about this? Liver shunt? 

Does your vet have an ultrasound?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, sorry I just read that it was in fact the liver. Do you know if it was ALT, ALKP, or both? 

Has a Bile Acid test been done to test the function of the liver? 

Could she have gotten into anything that would have caused her liver enzymes to be increased?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you are facing this with your baby. I think your best course might be a consultation with an internal medicine specialist at a speciality center or a veterinary school to go over options.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Lucy. I will read it. 
KFyard- I don't know what the tests are called. I am home with her 24/7 and she has her room which is baby proofed if I leave...so I don't think she got in to anything. Yes, I've talked to the breeder. I got her at 8 weeks old, so yes she has gained, but she is thin. She is 36 pounds at 6 months, (6 1/2 months now actually), and I feed her three times a day. (6 cups of chicken and rice).


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

You said that she is thin, but does she actually look underweight? My Ella is the same age and when I weighed her last week she was 36 pounds. With Ella she is just small. She has a good weight for her size. The vet said her weight was perfect the last time she was in.

And I totally understand that you want her and not just trade her out for another puppy. I could never do that with Ella.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Heartsdesire - where are you? You said you will try diet and then retest, how long til you retest?

We are happy to listen and be sympathetic, but we are also a rather proactive bunch. We are here to help.

Is there a teaching hospital near you? Experts in the area? 

I know it is overwhelming - OMG do I ever know - but let us help you!!!! We'll research the heck out of it!


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

KTkins7: My dog looks just like yours. I will try to add a picture here that I took tonight when I brought her to Petco for a new collar/harness. She started crying in the car because she thought she was going back to the vets. I got her more organic treats, and she saw other dogs and was happy. 

Lennnap- I live in Upstate NY. 
I'm sorry, but I'm still trying to process this myself since I just found out yesterday, and research. I don't know what's available. I've never heard of this issue before. 

I don't have a URL for the image, and I don't see an option to just upload it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You can use the "go advanced" button and then upload an image file on a smart phone or a computer. It's near the bottom of the page. 

In regards to shunts, try and find out if it's intrahepatic or extrahepatic (i.e. inside or outside the liver). That will effect surgical treatment options. And if they're able to see with ultrasound, which vessels are forming the shunt. It can be an abnormal communication between two veins or it can be between a vein and an artery.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Archers Mom- Thank you.
Her vet says she is too skinny.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

While I don't know about kidney problems, I know a very little bit about liver problems and supplements. (My spaniel, Tess, has liver cancer.). The two supplements I was recommended to give are milk thistle and SAM-e. My vet felt they might help but in any case would do no harm. You might want to research them for yourself and ask your vet.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Another owner at the dog park we go to is going through a similar issue. Her dog (a daschund/Golden mix) is thought to have kidney disease. She showed symptoms, frequent water drinking, was one of them I believe, but she was never officially diagnosed with it either. The owner believes she's looking better now and I think all she did was change the diet a bit.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Heartsdesire said:


> Lennnap- I live in Upstate NY.
> I'm sorry, but I'm still trying to process this myself since I just found out yesterday, and research. I don't know what's available. I've never heard of this issue before.


I completely understand the day you get the news can be devastating. I'm sorry if I was too pushy, my intentions are good, my execution sucks.

I agree you need to do your research - get yourself educated on the condition and possible options. Then look for experts. You say upstate - how far are you from Cornell in Ithaca? If you are western NY how about the Ontario Veterinary College? 

I am in no way saying anything against your vet - they may be wonderful, but this condition is not your average run of the mill thing. And frankly any Vet should be willing to collaborate with colleagues.

In June I was told that Remy had a terminal kidney condition - I cried my eyes out and then sought other opinions, ended up with a world renown expert at the Animal Medical Center in NY. October we did a biopsy (no way to know for sure without one in this case) and found out the original diagnosis was wrong. No guarantee he will have a normal lifespan - but the condition he has IS treatable - and so far he is responding well to drugs.

Don't give up on your baby - she won't give up on you!!! And btw she is absolutely adorable!!!! She may be slim, but I don't see her ribs poking out.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed the title of your thread when I saw 'kidney' as we lost our young golden to congenital renal failure 2 years ago. Upon reading your thread I can now see that it's liver problems that you're dealing with, which I don't have any experience with unfortunately.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this with your beautiful girl. In my opinion she doesn't look particularly 'skinny' to me, she looks like a petite golden just going through the typical 'awkward' growing phase at around that age. Our golden Sammy is quite small boy, he's a perfect weight but is also quite a petite boy. She's such a pretty little girl 

All I can suggest is read up whatever you can online about her condition, and research any specialists near to where you are that will have experience in this area. Please keep us posted on how she's doing, and we will try to advise you where possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Heartsdesire said:


> Archers Mom- Thank you.
> Her vet says she is too skinny.
> 
> 
> ...


She's a beautiful girl, and I don't think she is too thin. I hope you can get more answers from the ultrasound or an internal specialist.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking about Summer and hoping all is going well. Thanks for posting pics of her, she's so cute!!  How is she feeling?


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

It's been two weeks, and she is now feeling better. I am still making rice for her but the prescription Hills food and supplements have really made a difference. She plays with her toys, chases the cat, and is finally not drinking tons of water. I received a private message from someone on this forum who gave me hope after knowing a puppy in a similar situation. This person gave me hope when all seemed hopeless. I'm very happy with the progress we have made, but I also understand that if it's a liver shunt we have a long way to go. I will be taking her in for more blood work eventually, and we will go from there. Thank you all for writing, sharing, and caring.


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Nothing makes her happier than a water bottle.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

She is beautiful and looks perfect. So happy Summer is feeling better. One of my girls loves water bottles too, although she prefers to take the lids off the bottles that still have water in them.:doh:


----------



## Patty Heck (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, I just lost my 5 month old rotty to this. He was the only survivor out of a liter of 3. I hand fed him because his mother didn't have any milk. I almost lost him twice. it was touch and go for about a month. I named him Wilson because of his will to live. He didn't grow real fast. He sometimes would have diarrhea but not very often. He didn't really like the puppy chow when i was weaning him off of his formula. Even-though i soaked it in water. He eventually started eating it, but i fed him a rice mixture and meat alot also. He grew but wasn't real energetic. He was never interested in going for walks with us. He would play in the yard with his Mom, but he never raced around like she did when she was a pup. I just thought he was going to be a laid back porch dog. He had such a sweet demeanor. He never got rough when ever he would play or with his Mom. As he grew i noticed he was kind of a lanky dog. Never fat. The last couple of weeks i really noticed it, but just thought he was getting taller. Every now and then he would spit up, but i just thought as a puppy he just ate too much. the last week i noticed it more and he was drinking more water and peeing a lot more frequently. Also his breath was terrible smelling. I took him to Mountain View Emergency Care on Sunday evening. They took x-rays and didn't see anything blocking anywhere. then they took a blood test and his numbers were off the charts high. She then came back and said that he is in kidney failure that it was congenative Kidney failure. Meaning something was wrong with his Kidneys from birth. I have been beating myself up all week because i should of took him earlier to the vet. She said that it didn't matter what kind of diet he would have had this would have happened eventually anyhow. I only wish that this would have been caught earlier and i could have had him on medicine. After reading what you wrote though i am wondering if it would have helped at all? if the kidneys were defected maybe they could only hold out so long and as his body was getting bigger they were just shutting down? I don't know?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Whenever there is an issue with kidney or liver function, one of things to check is the dog's blood pressure. It would surprise me to see hypertension in a puppy, but it can happen in humans so I suspect it can in dogs, too. If that's the issue, there are medications that can help to control it.

Continuing to hold you and yours in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Jarnold (Apr 20, 2018)

My daughter in law is dealing with this right now. She also got a golden at 8 weeks with kidney disease. She keep the puppy but the breeder gave her some money back. The puppy is 1 year now, even though she has kidney disease she is doing great. They don’t know why, she is a miracle puppy. Her kidneys are not doing any better. Just a suggestion have you tried a vet that does eastern and western meds and Accupucture? I have used this type of vet for other dogs with Cronin issues and had great results.


----------

